# Reprograming a DCC engine



## joe7034 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello, first post, I just bought a Life Like FA/2 FB/2 #9610 with dcc,mt's. I have a Bachmann easy command system with only 10 addresses. The person who sold me the train set the address as 9610. Can some one tell me how I can reprogram the enigne with my system. Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

First, remove all locomotives from the layout. Next, follow the standard E-Z Command programming procedures as described in the
“Programming a Locomotive to a Specific Address” section (but without any locomotive on the track), including pushing and
holding down the number 3 button and the “Stop” button. At this point, you’re ready to assign a new digital address to the
locomotive. Simply place the subject locomotive on the track and assign a new address by pressing a numbered E-Z Command
button (1 to 9). The locomotive will move slightly to signal that you have successfully assigned a new, lower address. Finally, push the​“Stop” button to exit the programming mode and begin operating your locomotive at its new digital address.


----------



## joe7034 (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply. 
joe


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Let us know if that works, I'm curious because this question has come up before! I don't have the EZ Command so it's all kind of Guessing on my part!


----------



## joe7034 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks again worked pefectly. You are the man!!!!


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

He's Good but lets not make that head too big:laugh::laugh:


seriously sean helped me alot


----------



## joe7034 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll keep that in mind


----------

